# Purchased 200326Rs Lite-Way



## Rose1002 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello,

So glad I found this site.

If this should be in another forum please let me know.

I have just retired and will a woman traveling sometimes alone for short trips and wanted to purchase an inexpensive little travel trailer to go for short camping trips with my grandchildren. The unit is in okay condition for the price and age. There are a few things I know need repairing. Hot water heater (probably should just get new one) new awning and want to replace carpets where there are is in the bedroom in front with the bunks.

What I a wondering is if anyone can make some suggestions on other items I should have looked at or should I just get a detailed inspection ... which I did when I bought it but not fine tooth comb type. I only paid $4k so I know it's not perfect.

What items right off the bat would you consider replacing? sewage hoses?

After I finish fixing the interior I want to get a new awning (how much do those usually cost and do you need special type) and have it detailed. What is the best way to have them detailed? It's too much for me to do it myself.

Towing with a VW Touareg with tow package and it towed good bringing it home. Max on towing on the Touareg is 7k and the unit I think weights 4k ... doubt I will be putting a whole lot of stuff in it ... not going to Alaska!!

But, please need some help as I cannot do a lot of things myself except for driving, dumping station, slide-out, setting up. I do have AAA RV so I guess if anything happens can call them ... anyone have experience with using the AAA RV services? I know with my regular AAA auto I have never been disappointed.

Does anyone know where I can get an original or online manual for the Outback 2003 26RS?

Thanks so much for reading this and any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Things I would have checked are:

Wheel bearings....while something you never think about, they need to be serviced about once every other year (or more if you put on a lot of miles)

Propane tanks....are they still within "fill date". If not, you need to get them re-certified...cost me $15 to have it done to a tank last month (BBQ tank...not trailer)

Roof....have someone get up there (take shoes off) and by stepping only on beams (easy to see) have them look for any damage. A tube of "dicor" will fix 80% of the issues they might find.

Tires...are they in good shape? Plenty of tread remaining?

Lights...make sure all outside lights work (meaning turn signal...brake)

Water Tank...you should do a complete de-winterization process to the fresh water tank. I'd go a bit overboard on this....adding 2-3 cups of bleach (just pour directly into the tank...then fill. Run all water lines until you smell bleach. Then let it sit for 48 hours. Run water again...let sit for another 24 hours. Drain tank (there is a valve under trailer to make this easy). Once empty...fill with fresh water...run all faucets again for 3-5 mins. Let sit for 24 hours. Drain tank again....fill again....run faucets again...let sit for 24 hours. Drain tank....done. Now your tank is clean and all bacteria is gone.

Battery(s).....will you be "dry camping". If so, old batteries are not your friend. More on this later if you say you are dry camping.

Awning....While it might not look great...odds are it is still in good working order. Nice way to clean this is (while awning is out) is with a broom with a long handle and some "simple green" solution. It won't get back to a "new" look, but it is only an awning...if it provides shade...then call it good and enjoy camp life with your grand-kids. If you want to go crazy...find a local shop to install a power awning....then you simply push a button and it automatically opens...and it can close itself if wind get too strong.

Bed....do yourself a HUGE favor and buy a nice memory foam topper for your mattress. Your back/hips/shoulders will thank you!!

Regarding your sewer hose...unless it has leaks...keep it. There is nothing glamours about sewer hoses...if it works...it works.


----------



## Rose1002 (Jun 13, 2015)

**** OregonCamper ... not sure if I am doing the reply feature correctly or not but thank you so much for the suggestions ... I have called a few rv repairs shops in the area and will compare what they charge and for what ... I don't know how everyone one here feels about CamperWorld but the places are so big and I really would rather go to a smaller more personal company or individual to get some things done ... when I have gone to CamperWorld before just looking at RVs they really kinda try to push me too much to buy something I didn't need ... I am pretty tough woman when need to be so I didn't get pushed into buying something I would have regretted but cannot stand it when sales people are pushy ... was in sales/marketing most of my life so know the lingo they use and almost laugh sometimes at sales people but I didn't .. but as to their product selection and pricing I don't know how they measure up to smaller places ... thanks again and if anyone else has any other suggestions for things to do right away ... please reply to the post.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Rose1002 said:


> Hello,
> 
> After I finish fixing the interior I want to get a new awning (how much do those usually cost and do you need special type) and have it detailed. What is the best way to have them detailed? It's too much for me to do it myself.
> 
> ...


Hi.

Welcome to the forum!

Here in NW Ohio, I had a quote for about $800 installed to replace the fabric on an awning. As was mentioned, it does clean up, so if it's just stained, that may be an option.

I don't know anything about detailing. I just give mine a good once-over and call it good...

Manuals with trailers don't really show much. They tend to be very general in nature. Usually, you get a bunch of separate manuals for each appliance on the trailer though.

I'm glad it seemed to tow well, but I think it weighs a lot more than 4k. Probably closer to 5k dry, which means that the weight of the AC, awning , propane and spare tire may not be calculated into this. Then, even though you don't think you will load it, plan on another 500lbs of stuff. This includes all your tools, hoses, clothes, bedding and such. It does add up. Do you have a weight distributing, and antisway hitch, with a brake controller? You will probably need these things for safety. Hopefully, the dealer set you up with these things.

And all of the items that Oregon_Camper mentioned are right on too.

Welcome to the fun world of RVing!

Chris


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

If you can find an independent rv mechanic who does jobs outside of a dealer, and you decide to replace the awning fabric, check out rvawningsmart.com They have decent prices and all sorts of colours and sizes.. Bought our new fabric from them last season and had a friend who had replaced a few awnings help out.. You really do need someone who has done it before as the spring tension inside the tube has to be unwound and re-wound properly or you could get hurt..


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

We have had our 2003 26rs since it was new. I would add springs to the things to check, we broke one a few years back.

Our roof is still good, Like the previous post said, a tube of dicor to fill any cracks. Along the front edge where the roof meets the front cap is where I have had the most problems.

We just had our awning fabric replaced. It was about $600 to have the dealer replace. All the hardware was reused.

Enjoy your new trailer.


----------

